# BURNABY | Concord Brentwood | +100m | 55 fl | U/C



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Burnaby is a suburb of Vancouver.














































https://www.buzzbuzzhome.com/ca/concord-brentwood-phase-one


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1118 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1120 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1122 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

https://vancouver.skyrisecities.com...d-m-55s-concord-pacific-james-km-cheng.28348/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4735 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4743 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4738 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4733 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4731 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5919 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5914 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5911 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5910 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0024 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0026 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0031 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1600 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1598 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1596 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1594 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5245 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5246 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5247 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5248 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5249 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5250 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5255 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5256 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5258 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5259 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5260 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04222 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04223 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04224 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04225 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04226 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04227 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04301 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04302 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04303 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04304 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2 parts series

IMG_6686 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6688 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6690 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6692 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6694 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6696 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6698 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6700 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6702 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6704 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6706 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6708 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6710 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6712 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6714 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6718 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6722 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6726 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2 parts series

DSC04457 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04459 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04460 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04461 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04462 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04463 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04465 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04466 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04467 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 2

DSC04469 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04470 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04472 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04475 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04478 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04483 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04665 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04667 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 1

IMG_1049 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1050 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1051 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1052 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1053 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1054 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1055 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 2

IMG_1056 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1057 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1059 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1060 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1061 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1066 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 3

IMG_1070 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1071 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1072 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1074 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1075 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1076 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1077 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


































































To be continued.......


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 3


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

last part


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

last part


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Unit 2411 4650 Brentwood Boulevard Burnaby-33 by ONIKON Creative, trên Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 3


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

more..


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by Lexus LX570, on Flickr
Untitled by Lexus LX570, on Flickr
Untitled by Lexus LX570, on Flickr
Untitled by Lexus LX570, on Flickr
Untitled by Lexus LX570, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by Lexus LX570, on Flickr
Untitled by Lexus LX570, on Flickr
Untitled by Lexus LX570, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

] by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

ONIKON Creative


Explore ONIKON Creative’s 1,292,724 photos on Flickr!




www.flickr.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

ONIKON Creative


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

5086 Manor Street Burnaby-42 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
5086 Manor Street Burnaby-41 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
5086 Manor Street Burnaby-10 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
5086 Manor Street Burnaby-8 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Rustic skyline, very lovely.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Unit 3711 4650 Brentwood Boulevard Burnaby-23 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
Unit 3711 4650 Brentwood Boulevard Burnaby-26 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

5080 Manor Street Burnaby-7 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------

